
Intel CPU History - nlolks
http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/710-history-of-intel-cpus.html
======
bluedino
Intel’s CPUs are such and impressive and obvious showcase of the evolution of
a product. The early chips like the 4004 are downright primitive, and each
product leapfroggged and obsoleted the one before it, right up until the
Pentium IV.

Each chip brought a huge new feature or performance gain. It’s also amazing
how fast they went from a hobbyist chip to a full-feature chip that could do
anything the rest of the market could.

------
ivanche
I always thought that 80386DX was the first Intel's CPU with integrated FPU,
yet the text says it's 80486...

~~~
tcas
The 80386DX never had a FPU integrated -- it required a second 387 coprocessor
chip. You might be thinking of the 80486DX [1] also known as "RapidCAD" that
included a dummy 387 FPU to place in that socket.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapidCAD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapidCAD)

~~~
ivanche
You're absolutely right, thanks for the correction!

------
beefhash
I actually hoped to see details about the instruction set changes and register
changes between related CPUs. Oh well.

~~~
th3iedkid
Reading the title, I thought it might be on some fancy debugging microcode!

------
alecco
Where's Itanium?

~~~
aardvark179
Or the iAPX 432.

------
davidf18
Curiously, they left out the 8088, the processor chosen by IBM to be used in
the IBM PC. It was designed in Israel having the 16-bit instruction
architecture of the 8086, but with an 8-bit data bus, thus being able to use
the cheaper, established chips used by the 8080. This effectively gave IBM an
16-bit machine to compete against Apple II 8-bit 6502 but at prices more
consistent with an 8-bit processor.

~~~
danbruc
It is mentioned under the 8086.

 _Intel also produced the 8088 around the same time. This processor was based
on the 8086, but with half of the data bus disabled. This loss in bandwidth
hurt performance, but as it still had access to up to 1MB of RAM and ran at
higher frequencies, it was faster than Intel 's previous eight-bit
processors._

